# My new stone :)



## maxim (Mar 23, 2011)

I got my self a new stone surprise surprise... oke1:

Atagoyama kiita 210mm 80mm 65 mm 

And of course i had to make a video of my first use 

[video=youtube;vBYx-dsOfkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBYx-dsOfkQ[/video]


----------



## StephanFowler (Mar 23, 2011)

at 3:06... i think it's flat 

I love that whispery skritch of a really good stone.

where did you get that from if I may ask?


----------



## maxim (Mar 23, 2011)

I take always 2 or 3 mm of these old stones. This one is very old and was at the store shelf very long time with dust fat flying around  It helps to take first layer off and remove kanji on stone.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Mar 23, 2011)

:woot:

Nuff said.


----------



## heirkb (Mar 23, 2011)

That's a beautiful brick, Maksim! Thanks for the video (and all your others, too) :thumbsup:


----------



## maxim (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi heirkb 

Welcome in !

Now you are also knife nut


----------



## heirkb (Mar 23, 2011)

maxim said:


> Hi heirkb
> 
> Welcome in !
> 
> Now you are also knife nut


 
Thanks Maxim. I've just been reading and watching videos non stop! Thanks to you and a few other guys. :happy2:


----------



## monty (Mar 24, 2011)

maxim said:


> This one is very old and was at the store shelf very long time with dust fat flying around



You have access to a store where natural Japanese stones sit around collecting dust??? :eek2:

I really do live in the sticks...:slaphead:

Great video!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2011)

Japan gets lighter - Denmark gets heavier....one stone at a time.


----------



## maxim (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha Ha .. I try to rip them for their knives too


----------

